# Dmoz Cash Money Contest



## potroastV2 (Oct 6, 2008)

So its nice and simple. Goto 
1) www . dmoz . org

2) Then goto a category you have knowledge on

3) Click on become an editor

4) Read The guidlines it is on the next page. <- *If you dont do this you will not succeed*

5) Fill out the form.

I will pay $100+ for each editorship.
Depending on the category it can range up to $1000 that you get into, but the minimum is $100.

I have attached screenshots.

WHEN you do get accepted send me a private message.


FAQ
*UPDATE: Try to sign up for anything that has to do with houses and finance ( mortgage , real estate, gardening, building etc, also shopping is good as well.)*
*DO NOT PUT ROLLITUP ANYWHERE IN THE APPLICATION*
*DO NOT PUT THAT YOU ARE DOING THIS FOR A CONTEST*, you *WILL NOT* get approved, make something up tell them how much you like the topic etc.




[email protected] said:


> Ok so i'm slow, i do my thing there under my real name and then i pm you and tell you what i did, doesn't that connect my username w/ my real name? Like i said i would love to do it but i just need to know how it will be done. Thanks for your help


Basically how it works is this :
You get the account, the name can be fake u put on the account. Once you get the account you change the email and change the password to something I will specify for you.

Upon verification I will send you the $$.


> Yo Admin, am I hearing this correctly.....we don't even have to do any editing? You just want the account made and have access to it???


Nope I will do the editing u just need to get the account.


> are you sending cash$$$ or check? what kinda green is this? USD?


I can send cash but check is better if it doesnt get there then i can send you another one


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 6, 2008)

sorry... outta ganj.... no "mota"vation to do a write up... lol


----------



## dannyking (Oct 6, 2008)

will check it out tomorrow.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Depending on the category it can range up to 1000 that you get into, but the minimum is $100.


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 6, 2008)

how long is this going on for?


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Until i get enough editorships.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok so i checked it out and got scared, Is it you paying or is it dmoz.com? How can this be done so that my user name never be connected with my real name? I sure could use the scratch for some new beans but i'm scared.


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 6, 2008)

Any category? So I can do an editorship on the NBA (Professional Basketball League?)


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Any category you think you can get into.


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 6, 2008)

Done...I'll PM u when they approve me


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok so i'm slow, i do my thing there under my real name and then i pm you and tell you what i did, doesn't that connect my username w/ my real name? Like i said i would love to do it but i just need to know how it will be done. Thanks for your help


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 6, 2008)

hmm im gunna check this out and see whats up


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Ok so i'm slow, i do my thing there under my real name and then i pm you and tell you what i did, doesn't that connect my username w/ my real name? Like i said i would love to do it but i just need to know how it will be done. Thanks for your help


Basically how it works is this :
You get the account, the name can be fake u put on the account. Once you get the account you change the email and change the password to something I will specify for you.

Upon verification I will send you the $$.


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 6, 2008)

Yo Admin, am I hearing this correctly.....we don't even have to do any editing? You just want the account made and have access to it???

I wish I woulda known that before using my real info!!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 6, 2008)

are you sending cash$$$ or check? what kinda green is this? USD?


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 6, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> are you sending cash$$$ or check? what kinda green is this? USD?


check is best incase it gets lost in the mail.



BigBud992 said:


> Yo Admin, am I hearing this correctly.....we don't even have to do any editing? You just want the account made and have access to it???
> 
> I wish I woulda known that before using my real info!!


I will do the editing u just need to get the account.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]*Application Received*[/SIZE] 
Thanks for applying to become an editor.
You will soon receive email with further instructions. 



​I'll let ya know if it comes through. Come on baby daddy needs some Diesel.​


----------



## data (Oct 6, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]*Application Received*[/SIZE] 
Thanks for applying to become an editor.
You will soon receive email with further instructions.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Make sure you confirm the emails


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 6, 2008)

its asking me to put down any website i contribute info to... should i list RIU and the other 420 sites? is that part of the intent?


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 6, 2008)

No leave RIU out of this, if anyone else puts Rollitup you wont get approved.


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 6, 2008)

... thank god i didn't then... lol... and i just submitted it... and i was using my RIU name as well, but then changed that incase they do a google search of it, lol...

the only 2 things that ocme up is "Marijuana growing"
and ICMAG

lol

app sent, gonna check email now...


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 6, 2008)

mmmk, replied to the email like it said... now what?

do i get another email?


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 6, 2008)

ok, got the 2nd email, i'm being reviewed....



... i'm nervous =p


----------



## Iquios (Oct 6, 2008)

Would paypal be a possible payment option?


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes paypal is an option


----------



## sarah22 (Oct 6, 2008)

so if i wanna make up a fake name...would it be best to use something thats totally unrelated to my real name? or does it really matter?


----------



## sarah22 (Oct 6, 2008)

and what about the websites? i havent contributed to, or promoted any websites really...can i just list any 3 sites that are related to the subject?


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 6, 2008)

I better get this.....damn u rollitup!!


----------



## sarah22 (Oct 6, 2008)

ok, they have received my application and i confirmed the email. hopefully i get approved...i chose a subject that only has a few websites...and i made sure the sites i submitted werent already on the list they have...so we'll see!


----------



## KirklandsFinest08 (Oct 6, 2008)

sound like a scam to me....! what do you want this rollitup


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah i just spit our related sites i found on google. I to am undergoing whatever review they do. I can't wait to find out if i have been accepted.


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 6, 2008)

i could use the money... missed a week of work cuz of anxiety... f(%k


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 6, 2008)

sounds fishy i think the admin is makeing some cash off roll it up!!!not cool but if u send me 200 bucks u.s. ill shut up...


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 6, 2008)

Open Directory Project said:


> Thanks for applying to become an editor!
> 
> You will receive a reply as soon as your application
> has been reviewed...


Well, I'm in...

I'll PM you the info when received...

Thanks!!!!

Gypsy...


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 7, 2008)

For the people that think I am going to rip them off then dont do it.. simple as that, and NO i dont make any money from dmoz for you getting an editorship I just want one and they are hard to get.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 7, 2008)

So, it's pretty hard to get eh?!?!

Thanks Man...


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 7, 2008)

its not hard but its a pain... i applied and never got it, but then people i know all over the place get accepted.


----------



## GypsyBush (Oct 7, 2008)

Denied... sorry...

worth trying again with the same email acct?


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 7, 2008)

Depends what it says.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, I applied,and replied to the email.So now I wait.I'll pm you with the details if they accept.I chose roleplaying games. I also used a fake name, and an email address I made a long time ago to be all sneaky.


----------



## jumifera (Oct 7, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]*Application Received*[/SIZE] Thanks for applying to become an editor.
You will soon receive email with further instructions. 

i applied. and i also confirmed the email adress, hopefully i get it.

ill keep you informed ROLLITUP.


----------



## catnips (Oct 7, 2008)

well, I used my real name. Is that gonna be something I regret, I wonder...


----------



## stoverdro (Oct 7, 2008)

well if you only want one editor spot than why are you trying to get more....i could help ya out bro for no money at all i dont give a fuck bro...but i really want to know why this is s important to you....worth spending money on....and to send a check to someone with your name on it or where it can be traced...is this worth it from your end even???
im curious now....


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 7, 2008)

I was rejected .. sorry rollitup


----------



## Arrid (Oct 7, 2008)

Rejected. fail.


I'm gonna try again. lol.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 7, 2008)

not as easy as it seems


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 7, 2008)

Im having my girl try , She has 4 masters and going for her PhD.. she has been a teacher for 22 years ..


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 7, 2008)

I tried it again lets see what happens


----------



## Kludge (Oct 7, 2008)

GypsyBush said:


> Denied... sorry...
> 
> worth trying again with the same email acct?


Wow, that was quick. And at 2:30 am too. Hope they are as quick with mine during the day...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

well i have yet to be denied at least hopefully that means good things, i'll let ya know as soon as i get an answer


----------



## littlebat (Oct 7, 2008)

I applied to write about body art. I am covered in tattoos and am soon publishing a book about them, so hopefully I'm enough of an authority. Will let you know as soon as I hear from them!


----------



## brendon420 (Oct 7, 2008)

i applied for music, how long will i know until i am approved? must bookmark this thread i almost lost it the first time


----------



## CoprophesiAnal (Oct 7, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Basically how it works is this :
> You get the account, the name can be fake u put on the account. Once you get the account you change the email and change the password to something I will specify for you.
> 
> Upon verification I will send you the $$.


What do you get out of this?


----------



## jumifera (Oct 7, 2008)

DENIEEEEEED!!!!!!!!

Thank you for your interest in becoming an Open Directory Project editor.
After careful review, we have decided not to approve your application at
this time.


----------



## iamthatguy (Oct 7, 2008)

ok signed up under art ..... crosses fingers


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 7, 2008)

Denied.I bet it was my urls.Not good enough or something, because I know I didn't misspell anything,and I used proper grammar. Here's the reply...says I left the affiliations thing blank, which I thought was ok,since I'm not affiliated with any.Here's the letter:

Thank you for your interest in becoming an Open Directory Project editor. 
After careful review, we have decided not to approve your application at 
this time. The most common reasons a reviewer will deny a new application 
include, but are not limited to, 

* Incomplete application. Insufficient information has been provided in some 
fields including reason, affiliation and/or Sample URLs. 
* Improper spelling and grammar. 
* Sample URLs are inappropriate for the category which one has applied to 
edit. They may be too broad, too narrow, completely out of scope, poor 
quality, or in a language inappropriate for the category. All non-English 
sites are listed in the World category. Applications for World categories 
that include sites only in English will be denied. Likewise, applications 
for World categories that include sample URLs in languages other than the one 
appropriate for the applied category will be denied. 
* Not properly disclosing affiliations with websites that are, or have the 
potential of being, listed in the category. 
* Titles and descriptions of sample URLs (and other information provided) 
were subjective and promotional rather than unbiased and objective. ODP 
editors do not rank or write website reviews. ODP editors provide objective 
and unbiased descriptions of websites and their content. 
* Self-Promotion. Application which leads us to believe that the candidate is 
interested primarily in promoting his/her own sites or those with which the 
applicant is affiliated. The ODP is not a marketing tool, and should not be 
used to circumvent the site submission process. If this is an applicant's 
motivation for joining, then we ask him/her not to apply. Editors found to be 
inappropriately promoting their own site will be promptly removed. 

Due to the large number of applications we get every day, we are unable to 
provide personal responses to every application or to respond to inquiries 
about why you were rejected. If a reviewer chose to provide additional 
comments to you, they will be given in the "Reviewer Comments" section below. 

Your willingness to volunteer is greatly appreciated and perhaps we will be 
able to utilize your talent in the future. 

Regards, 
The Open Directory Project 

Reviewer Comments: 

The editor application form has an input field that asks you to provide details about any associations you have with websites. You left this field blank, so we cannot process this application. Please refer to for information on what constitutes an affiliation according to ODP guidelines, and make sure to fill in the field if you wish to reapply. If you are not associated with any website, you may enter "none" in the field.
Also, please note that the category you applied for is larger than we like to assign to a new editor, still learning the ropes. The appropriate size for a first category depends on the nature of the category but as a rule of thumb, categories with up to 70-100 sites are good choices.
Trying again.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

Yup i even dragged family in for this one. Still waiting to hear there verdict on my application, hoping it's like when a jury takes awhile to decide it's usually a good sign.


----------



## Woomeister (Oct 7, 2008)

Just been accepted but not sure why I should pass on my info to anyone????


----------



## ichiro51zr (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey i was just accepted, but this site isnt allowing me to PM you rolly.
This is the email i gawt: INSTRUCTIONS - please read and follow carefully.

To complete your application process, please reply to this message.
This will confirm that we have your correct email address.

Do not change the Subject: line -- it contains your registration key.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 7, 2008)

That's not accepted, that's just confirmation of your email.


ichiro51zr said:


> Hey i was just accepted, but this site isnt allowing me to PM you rolly.
> This is the email i gawt: INSTRUCTIONS - please read and follow carefully.
> 
> To complete your application process, please reply to this message.
> ...


----------



## ichiro51zr (Oct 7, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> That's not accepted, that's just confirmation of your email.


just realized that, and replied back, so how can i pm roll? it says i cant...

EDIT: fuck too popular a topic


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 7, 2008)

you should be able to pm now with 5 posts.


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 7, 2008)

i entered we'll see what happens


----------



## ichiro51zr (Oct 7, 2008)

wow it is very hard to get chosen.

And roll, how do you decide the amount of money that you pay out.


----------



## smokethatkushh (Oct 7, 2008)

waiting to see if they approved rite now


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 7, 2008)

ichiro51zr said:


> wow it is very hard to get chosen.
> 
> And roll, how do you decide the amount of money that you pay out.


Its based on the level of the category that you get into, the deeper the cat is the easier it is to get approved, so the higher level you get into the harder it is. More of a risk vs reward.


----------



## smokethatkushh (Oct 7, 2008)

how long does it usually take to get a approval?


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 7, 2008)

just finished applying i applied for the least broad prospect, i hope i get accepted!


----------



## wingspeed13 (Oct 7, 2008)

just applied. will let you know


----------



## whaler1582 (Oct 7, 2008)

i just applied, waiting to see what happens!
Josh


----------



## piski (Oct 7, 2008)

fuck!!!!!!! i didnt get it...i need 2 get a lil high now


----------



## hockeyfan420 (Oct 8, 2008)

well here goes nothing.

[SIZE=+1]*Application Received*[/SIZE] 
Thanks for applying to become an editor.
You will soon receive email with further instructions.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 8, 2008)

My second application was filled out yesterday,with a smaller topic.No reply yet regarding acceptance.


----------



## Arrid (Oct 8, 2008)

it can take up to 14 days.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 8, 2008)

I too have not heard anything with my 2nd one ..


----------



## Arrid (Oct 8, 2008)

"If you've read the "Forum Guidelines: Read Before Posting" thread here, you'll know we ask people to wait at least 14 days after they apply before asking about their applications here."


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 8, 2008)

I applied for computer repair subject. I think I might get it cause I have extensive info as I work in this field. Filled out all things to the fullest.
Question though, what do you get out of this? I mean, paying people for this seems sketchy, but I am in.
-Mister Nice GUY


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Oct 8, 2008)

i will give this a try, any subject you perfer?


----------



## Kludge (Oct 8, 2008)

Denied as well. And now I know why people are having such a hard time getting in. The application reviewers are morons. I was told that my links had nothing to do with the subject when in fact they are all about the subject. They are the very definition of the subject. Oh well, it's common for incompetent people to not want competent people around them, makes them look bad.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm applying, 
do you not care what subject its in?
even if its something you know nothing. or little about?


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 8, 2008)

Dont matter to me one bit.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2008)

Denied, It was fun but i'm done.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 8, 2008)

cool, but how do you plan on writing on somthing you dont know or like? 
or am I asking too many questions


one more question, whats with the linux penguin? do you use linux for riu?


----------



## Woomeister (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry roll, I just think this is all too sketchy and I have decided to remove my editorship acceptance, worried about too many things so cant give you any details.


----------



## smokethatkushh (Oct 8, 2008)

if we dont have anything to hide why are you scared?? im only on this website for educational purposes


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 8, 2008)

I received an email saying that they want to accept me and that I have ample requirements met but to apply to a less amount of sites, less than 100. So tis what I just did.
-Mister Nice GUY


----------



## smokethatkushh (Oct 8, 2008)

damn its been since yesterday and they still didnt replay to me


----------



## thomas232 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmm, I'll try it out;


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you care how many we sign up for or is the more the marrier for this particular thing? I have many ways to sign up and will get mass signups if thats ok too.


----------



## ParDanMe (Oct 8, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]*Application Received*[/SIZE] 
Thanks for applying to become an editor.
You will soon receive email with further instructions. 



okies there we go not a huge contributer here mostly just following with the occasional comment but I'm in on this one.


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 8, 2008)

Woomeister said:


> Sorry roll, I just think this is all too sketchy and I have decided to remove my editorship acceptance, worried about too many things so cant give you any details.



LOL I think you got the confirmation email mixed up with the acceptance email.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 9, 2008)

I applied, we'll see if I get it.


----------



## catnips (Oct 9, 2008)

the message I received was that the category I chose is under revision or reconstruction and that they aren't accepting editorships for such categories. Then why do they have it listed, I wonder ...


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 9, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Do you care how many we sign up for or is the more the marrier for this particular thing? I have many ways to sign up and will get mass signups if thats ok too.


More applications the merrier.


----------



## Skunk#1 (Oct 9, 2008)

which one are worth more money?


----------



## smokethatkushh (Oct 9, 2008)

god damn still no response


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 9, 2008)

mortgages and real estate are worth more, however they are very hard to get into.



> god damn still no response


Better then being denied, you did do the email confirmation correct ?


----------



## iamthatguy (Oct 9, 2008)

smokethatkushh said:


> god damn still no response


same ....... its been 2 days now almost 3


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 9, 2008)

Same for me, too.


----------



## Reeferdamus (Oct 9, 2008)

I've applied for an editorship in DOS gaming, one of the few areas I have professional experience. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 9, 2008)

Been playing Ultima vii lately.


Reeferdamus said:


> I've applied for an editorship in DOS gaming, one of the few areas I have professional experience. We'll see what happens.


----------



## sublimed (Oct 9, 2008)

smokethatkushh said:


> god damn still no response


lol they are being flooded by rambling stoners


----------



## kieffey69 (Oct 9, 2008)

im gonna get in on this deffinately


----------



## kieffey69 (Oct 9, 2008)

i just did all the information..i probely will get accepted because i own a website, but its down at the moment.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok I see and wait I have applications in for 30 different catgories right now and running multiple hidden email accounts with multiple user anmes so now I just not confirmation and thinking my money will pay for my 2009 Cannibus cup trip..Ill take lots of pictures


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2008)

GOT IT!!!!!!! Ok so it wasn't actually me that got it [recruited family] but i have one for ya rollie, I'll send ya a PM now.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 10, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Until i get enough editorships.



They keep asking for url's ive owned!!!!!???????


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 10, 2008)

its more places that you contribute to, you dont need to own a url just dont mention URL or your cover will be blown


----------



## intrin (Oct 10, 2008)

haha nice going rolli, and flithy, they are going to see your same ip over and over, cover blown


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2008)

Does it really matter to us if they have problems down the road, I'm sure they can handle it. I sent Rollie the credentials they gave me when i was accepted and he told me he would paypal me the cash tonight.

Honestly people this seems like a lottery ticket with decent odds that costs nothing but 5-10 minutes of your time and pays out at least a hundred bucks. So long as the logon works and the cash shows up do we really need to ask questions???


----------



## smokeballs (Oct 10, 2008)

i live in aus.
this still possible?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 10, 2008)

rollitup said:


> its more places that you contribute to, you dont need to own a url just dont mention URL or your cover will be blown


Im in enforcer!!!!


----------



## Arrid (Oct 10, 2008)

smokeballs said:


> i live in aus.
> this still possible?


The amount of time you spent making that post you could have checked out the website. 


it's ok all round the world i would have though..


----------



## gr33n thumb (Oct 10, 2008)

I did it and they sent me an email asking to reply and confirm my email address. Better get freakin accepted man. I need a new GROW TENT!


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Does it really matter to us if they have problems down the road, I'm sure they can handle it. I sent Rollie the credentials they gave me when i was accepted and he told me he would paypal me the cash tonight.
> 
> Honestly people this seems like a lottery ticket with decent odds that costs nothing but 5-10 minutes of your time and pays out at least a hundred bucks. So long as the logon works and the cash shows up do we really need to ask questions???


Payment Sent, thanks [email protected] now get me some real estate/mortgage ones


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 10, 2008)

*I went to the naval aircraft and picked a helo im good with,gave a few real but bogus as far as me url's what next?

*


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 10, 2008)

What are you going to do with all these rolli?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2008)

Yup i got my 100$ and i will keep trying for more. This is real people, easiest money going. Who cares about the rest, go get some cash.

Oh MY GOD!!! The 100$ is made from dead babies!!! LOL Not life and death stuff here people. Just easy money.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Ive read all the way through and dont know how the $$$is distributed

*


----------



## Iquios (Oct 10, 2008)

Signed up under "Entheogens" a few hours ago, awaiting response.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 10, 2008)

*how long did it take password?????????

*


----------



## The Stig (Oct 10, 2008)

ok I just finished the application! 

now we can even make money here...
I love RIU


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *Ive read all the way through and dont know how the $$$is distributed
> 
> *


Quickly.....


----------



## kief13 (Oct 10, 2008)

u still need sighn ups? plz let me know and i will do so i checked it out and im willing...just let me know if i still can


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yup try to sign up for anything that has to do with homes/ houses gardening, shopping, real estate, mortgages.

Houses
Financial


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 11, 2008)

STILL no reply. And the site's a little slow for me today, anyone else?


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah figuring out why right now


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 11, 2008)

It's not terrible, it's gotten better in fact, but there's a lag, just a heads up.


rollitup said:


> yeah figuring out why right now


----------



## mauichronic808 (Oct 12, 2008)

can my friend who is underage join? also is payment only a one time deal? or is like bimonthly or something.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 12, 2008)

I've tried many times to get in. I know I did everything as instructed in the guidelines... but alas, I have not been successful. I will keep trying. I have a question though. The category I want to get into isn't one that you listed. If I get into a category thats not even closely related to the ones you're looking for, will you still gimmee a hundu?

I have one more question. I have a site that I want to put on DMOZ... but there isn't an editor for the category. Obviously, you're an editor... is it within your power to go to my category and accept my site?


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah ill still give you that cash $$, no it will only let you accept for your category.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 12, 2008)

rollitup said:


> yeah ill still give you that cash $$


Shweet.


----------



## littlebat (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I was rejected! I applied to write about tattoos. Given that I worked in a shop for years, I'm getting close to a full bodysuit, and I recently got a book deal with a major publisher to write about it, I'm not sure exactly why. Does anyone actually get ACCEPTED?


----------



## tleaf jr. (Oct 12, 2008)

ok i jus replied to the email they sent me wat do i do now


----------



## tleaf jr. (Oct 12, 2008)

4 watr they goin to send me another email


----------



## littlebat (Oct 12, 2008)

tleaf jr. said:


> ok i jus replied to the email they sent me wat do i do now


Learning to spell "just" and "what" would be a start!


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 12, 2008)

littlebat said:


> Well, I was rejected! I applied to write about tattoos. Given that I worked in a shop for years, I'm getting close to a full bodysuit, and I recently got a book deal with a major publisher to write about it, I'm not sure exactly why. Does anyone actually get ACCEPTED?



Yes people actually get accepted  I have 2 accounts here.


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 12, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Yes people actually get accepted  I have 2 accounts here.


gonna do anything with them.... or they just for "braggin rights?" 

haha


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 12, 2008)

dont hijack take it to pm if you need to. posts deleted.


----------



## kelley420prod (Oct 12, 2008)

do i have to put in urls?, how do i send a privet message?


----------



## Arrid (Oct 12, 2008)

kelley420prod said:


> do i have to put in urls?, how do i send a privet message?


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/116389-forum-help-thread.html

Check it out.. it'll help you.

And yes, you do have to "put in urls"

Just sign up and check it out..


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 12, 2008)

rollitup said:


> dont hijack take it to pm if you need to. posts deleted.


for a second i thought you were talking to me since your posts immediately follows mine... but then i thought about it, lol

good luck getting your other editorships friend


----------



## simsays (Oct 12, 2008)

submitted my app, who knows maybe I will get accepted


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 12, 2008)

is this still going on???..I will make an account right now.


----------



## skrypt (Oct 12, 2008)

just waiting for a message back to tell me that im accepted


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 12, 2008)

I will close this thread when the competition ends.


----------



## siamrivers (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey I have tried to sort out the editor ships at the moment... am awaiting reply. Can you please let me know what topics will pay up to $1000? 

Am most interested..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 13, 2008)

I am waiting for a reply..I just finished submitting my application..will pm you when i get further details Rollitup..


----------



## dsasser (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey.I just now checked out the site. By the way there is no mention that they would pay me money on getting approved. Can you please let me know more details. If i fill out application, how can i be assured of being paid once it gets approved?


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 13, 2008)

they don't pay you, I will pay you if you get approved. Do not mention Rollitup anywhere on that site.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 13, 2008)

they sent me an email to see if it was the correct 1 does this mean they are accepting me??


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 13, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> they sent me an email to see if it was the correct 1 does this mean they are accepting me??


No. Now you'll wait for the second email which will tell you whether you've been accepted or denied.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 13, 2008)

how long do you think the second one will take??


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 13, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> how long do you think the second one will take??


I've tried 3 times in the past 2 days and all of them arrived on the same day. However, some of my past attempts have taken 2 weeks. You never know.


----------



## Sedition (Oct 14, 2008)

Is the volunteer link down at the moment? I get the following error message when trying to apply:
*Proxy Error*

The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
Reason: *Error reading from remote server*


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 14, 2008)

Working fine here, might be your proxy you are using.


----------



## Kevonics (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey roll, I put my BS artist skills to the test on the app. I tried the affordable housing section since there wasn't much there and it's kinda easy to BS my way through. If it doesn't work I have a few other email addresses I can use. My main question is, does it HAVE to be in the housing/real estate section or was that just a preference of yours? I honestly don't know anything about housing or real estate or mortgages but I can act like I do on the internet


----------



## kieffey69 (Oct 14, 2008)

WOWWW>>I GOT FUCKING DENIED!!! its bullshit!


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 14, 2008)

Kevonics said:


> Hey roll, I put my BS artist skills to the test on the app. I tried the affordable housing section since there wasn't much there and it's kinda easy to BS my way through. If it doesn't work I have a few other email addresses I can use. My main question is, does it HAVE to be in the housing/real estate section or was that just a preference of yours? I honestly don't know anything about housing or real estate or mortgages but I can act like I do on the internet


Real estate is what is needed but you can do whatever you want.


----------



## Kevonics (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks, here's hoping I get a hundo from ya!


----------



## TheBrutalTruth (Oct 14, 2008)

Does that include Commercial Real Estate, or do you want Residential?


----------



## Kevonics (Oct 14, 2008)

well, my shit got denied. Oh well, I'll app tomorrow on another email account


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 14, 2008)

either or commercial or res.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 15, 2008)

Finally got accepted. PMing rollitup.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 15, 2008)

alrite so im trying to find a good catagory to apply to but i know nothing about shit. and they want url refrences and shit like that. what do u need and in what field? thanks.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 17, 2008)

Contest is still going  excellent job to the guys that have already one the loot.


----------



## evansmokes (Oct 17, 2008)

Just filled out my Application, hopefully i get approved!


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 17, 2008)

rollitup said:


> excellent job to the guys that have already one the loot.


Thanks, man.


----------



## evansmokes (Oct 17, 2008)

how long does it normally take for them to send you another email back?


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 17, 2008)

evansmokes said:


> how long does it normally take for them to send you another email back?


Could take an hour... or it could take 2 weeks. Lately, they seem to be reviewing apps rather quickly (within 24 hrs).


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 17, 2008)

Still no reply.When it hits the two week mark, I'll contact them.


----------



## Buddy_Williams (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey Rollitup,

If I may, can I ask you a question???

See, for the most part I have filled out everything that was put in front of me. However, I am stumped with the URL part, or the examples of editing I have done elsewhere.....which in all honesty I haven't. The* closest* I ever have edited anything, is the periodic posts that have made on GameFAQ's website, or my post(s) at GamingRing. I highly doubt *that* is the type of URL they are asking for.

Any feedack would be apprietiated,

Buddy


----------



## Arrid (Oct 18, 2008)

Buddy_Williams said:


> Hey Rollitup,
> 
> If I may, can I ask you a question???
> 
> ...


Add any websites that you are affiliated with. So the posts on GameFAQs would be ok.


----------



## greenleaftoker (Oct 18, 2008)

So I picked a category.. filled out the form with a lot of interesting bullshit lol.

got this at the end : 

[SIZE=+1]*Application Received*[/SIZE] Thanks for applying to become an editor.
You will soon receive email with further instructions

so now im just waitin on an approval?... and then i holla at you once i get that?
thanks


----------



## joefish (Oct 20, 2008)

hey rollitup i was given an editorship and i pm'd you..

whats the deal? pm me whem you see this cuz


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 22, 2008)

I sent you a msg you didnt respond.


----------



## JohnnyAppleS33d (Oct 22, 2008)

Just applied. We\'ll see if I get accepted.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 22, 2008)

Still nothing!


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 23, 2008)

hope fully i get something my yahoo accoubnt fucked up and didn't my message 2 complete the process


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 24, 2008)

I got rejected 2 times sorry rollitup.. I'm done with this dmoz stuff


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 24, 2008)

Just got rejected after like 3 weeks....DENIED!


----------



## homegrwn (Oct 25, 2008)

ok ok Ive done this but how do i send you a private message it says im not authorized.. Im kinda a noob to this site but i am a admin. on others that i use more frequently


----------



## data (Oct 25, 2008)

its been almost a month. still no reply. i did reply to the 1st e-mail to confirm. ill just keep waiting.


----------



## Iquios (Oct 25, 2008)

I've gotten no reply either. Is this still going on?


----------



## dk173 (Oct 26, 2008)

waiting for approval from dmoz has any body had luck and has any body been paid


----------



## dannyking (Oct 26, 2008)

Does it matter if all of you details are fabricated?


----------



## dk173 (Oct 26, 2008)

what are you talking about dannyking


----------



## lifeless420 (Oct 26, 2008)

i got rejected once after 2 days but they told me to re-apply to a smaller section and they would be happy to have me. hope it works this time for a smoke break


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 27, 2008)

i dont see where its says become an editor


----------



## homegrwn (Oct 27, 2008)

at the bottom of the page it will say volunteer to edit... but it has to have no editors already or very few... BTW... I Got the HELL no you suck response... LOL Denied!!!


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 27, 2008)

i emailed them and they said that i didn't have authorization, when i emailed back it said it had a fatal error and that it's inbox was full, anyonhave any idea whats up?


----------



## dannyking (Oct 27, 2008)

dk173 said:


> what are you talking about dannyking



i mean is it ok if you make absolutely everything up in the application.


----------



## homegrwn (Oct 27, 2008)

yes but try not to bs completely and some advice make sure you find links that are usable as far as url for the catagories your applying for that seems to be what they want.... so if your in real estate dont put a url for pornhub.com... 

They also will deny you for self promoting!!!

meaning if you use your myspce or facebook as a url they will deny for self promoting


----------



## dannyking (Oct 27, 2008)

approximately how long do you have to wait to find out if your accepted?


----------



## LockFreelyInLife (Oct 27, 2008)

I tried to aplly once i click submit i get to this page
*Request Reinstatement of Editor Account*


----------



## skippy pb (Oct 28, 2008)

homegrwn said:


> at the bottom of the page it will say volunteer to edit... but it has to have no editors already or very few... BTW... I Got the HELL no you suck response... LOL Denied!!!


Who is that girl in your icon. That got to be the sexiest girl ive ever seen. See her all over the place and am just wondering if the m3 and some fat O of the homegrown is gunna get her to go out ta dinner.

Hmm... F*CK THAT! Just get me a pillow case, some rope, some duck tape and a white van


----------



## westcoastcroper (Oct 29, 2008)

im doing it


----------



## goodshit4 (Oct 29, 2008)

Applied earlier for one of the Astronomy sections hopefully it goes through.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 29, 2008)

still nothin


----------



## LockFreelyInLife (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay it finally Went tHrough


----------



## Iquios (Oct 29, 2008)

If this isn't going on anymore, admin should take off the announcement.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 29, 2008)

lgolos said:


> If this isn't going on anymore, admin should take off the announcement.


Its still going on or else he WOULD have.


----------



## Iquios (Oct 30, 2008)

According to this thread, several people haven't gotten replies, including myself.


----------



## lifeless420 (Oct 30, 2008)

i believe the smaller the section you apply for the longer the wait. if you apply for a large section u will get a quick response, and it will probably be a no since they dont generally give noobs big editing parts. i could be wrong though


----------



## Iquios (Oct 30, 2008)

lifeless420 said:


> i believe the smaller the section you apply for the longer the wait. if you apply for a large section u will get a quick response, and it will probably be a no since they dont generally give noobs big editing parts. i could be wrong though


No, I mean that I was accepted, PMed rollitup a few times, and didn't get a reply.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 30, 2008)

Be patient. He will respond when he gets a moment.


----------



## shepj (Nov 1, 2008)

I applied for this.. chose a pretty personal topic but I know a bit about it, so hopefully they will accept it! I will keep you updated.


----------



## BIGBUXX19 (Nov 2, 2008)

I dont think the website works , are you sure thats it ?????


----------



## Cloud9nine (Nov 2, 2008)

gotta be a scam


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Nov 3, 2008)

^^Report that incident if you haven't already. The editor will be removed... and then YOU can apply for his position!


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 3, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> ^^Report that incident if you haven't already. The editor will be removed... and then YOU can apply for his position!


lol nice

that post in general is suspect cuz this is like the guys second post and we were not trying to get our sites listed we were trying to become editors


----------



## shepj (Nov 4, 2008)

I got denied. lol..


----------



## Impulse13 (Nov 4, 2008)

mmkay I'm got to be an idiot of some kind... I go to the site (directs me to .org instead of .com)... and I click on Games and it comes to a huge list board games, computer games, online, video games.. etc.. and for the god damn death of me I can't find "become an editor" anywhere... and I must've clicked through 10 different links and still didnt see it =s... any advise?.. lols

and it is alright for me to ask what the benefit is from having these accounts?.. just.. out of curiosity =)


----------



## LockFreelyInLife (Nov 9, 2008)

Been almost 2 weeks no reply so no what has anyone had any success with this? or am i just wasting my time


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 12, 2008)

Here's my denial letter.I used a fake name.Says I listed urls that were already in the database, which is a crock of shit, cuz I never saw them in there when I looked.Never mind!
Dear Anna Johnston, 

Thank you for your interest in becoming an Open Directory Project editor. 
After careful review, we have decided not to approve your application at 
this time. The most common reasons a reviewer will deny a new application 
include, but are not limited to, 

* Incomplete application. Insufficient information has been provided in some 
fields including reason, affiliation and/or Sample URLs. 
* Improper spelling and grammar. 
* Sample URLs are inappropriate for the category which one has applied to 
edit. They may be too broad, too narrow, completely out of scope, poor 
quality, or in a language inappropriate for the category. All non-English 
sites are listed in the World category. Applications for World categories 
that include sites only in English will be denied. Likewise, applications 
for World categories that include sample URLs in languages other than the one 
appropriate for the applied category will be denied. 
* Not properly disclosing affiliations with websites that are, or have the 
potential of being, listed in the category. 
* Titles and descriptions of sample URLs (and other information provided) 
were subjective and promotional rather than unbiased and objective. ODP 
editors do not rank or write website reviews. ODP editors provide objective 
and unbiased descriptions of websites and their content. 
* Self-Promotion. Application which leads us to believe that the candidate is 
interested primarily in promoting his/her own sites or those with which the 
applicant is affiliated. The ODP is not a marketing tool, and should not be 
used to circumvent the site submission process. If this is an applicant's 
motivation for joining, then we ask him/her not to apply. Editors found to be 
inappropriately promoting their own site will be promptly removed. 

Due to the large number of applications we get every day, we are unable to 
provide personal responses to every application or to respond to inquiries 
about why you were rejected. If a reviewer chose to provide additional 
comments to you, they will be given in the "Reviewer Comments" section below. 

Your willingness to volunteer is greatly appreciated and perhaps we will be 
able to utilize your talent in the future. 

Regards, 
The Open Directory Project 

Reviewer Comments: 

Unfortunately we are unable to accept your application at this time. One or more of the sample URLs you provided are already listed appropriately in the branch of the directory you are applying for.

The sample sites suggested with an application are used by the reviewer to assess the potential of the applicant to make decisions about site placement in the directory. If the the sites are already listed in a branch, they shouldn't normally be listed again, and checking for this is an important task for our editors.

To check whether a site is already listed in the directory run a search on the domain only. (Do not include deeplinks or www.) e.g. Open Directory - Search Results

We sincerely hope you will re-apply in the near future either with sites suitable for this category or for another category that interests you.

To improve your chances for acceptance into the project, please suggest 2-3 (3 being preferred) URLs relevant to the category requested. The sample URLs should:

1) Be from different sites.
2) Not already be appropriately listed in the branch.
3) Follow the guidelines in Submitting a Site to The Open Directory Project .
4) Should not be sites you are affiliated with (a maximum of one can be).

Thank you for your interest in the Open Directory Project and we hope to see your next application soon.


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Nov 12, 2008)

Is this still open to applicants? 

I think I have a pretty good chance of getting an accepted application, I've already found a category that I know I'd be able to provide a good application for, since I'm an expert in the field. 

I'll go ahead and fill out an application if you say you're still looking for people to do this.

Pip


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Nov 16, 2008)

Got accepted again.


----------



## Iquios (Nov 16, 2008)

Has anyone had any success PMing rollitup?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 16, 2008)

Show off.


GrowSpecialist said:


> Got accepted again.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Nov 16, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Show off.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sorry for the delay guys been swamped here, for eveyone that got accepted and is waiting on me send me a private message, get this cleared up today. Congrats to everyone.

RIU


----------

